# Looking for a breeder in Ohio area



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

I've been searching around for a good reputable breeder in the Ohio and surrounding states area. I've found a couple that have caught my eye and look good, but I know you guys have knowledge about what to look for. Can anyone take a look at these and tell me what you think? anything stand out as a big NO? 

index

LEONHAUS KENNEL

vom Clearcreek Bauernhof German Shepherds

Thoughts? 

Thanks!


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

von der haus GIll German Shepherds


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

Tammy from Clearcreek BH has some good dogs and has a good reputation around here. I actually started attending SW Sch club which she is the president my breeder does the helper work along with a few others.
My pups mom is from Al Gils Racker/Bonnie breeding. My pups dad is a littermate to his current stud ***** Mother Roxy. So he is def someone to keep in mind. Those are breeders looking for diffrent things out of their breedings. In particular what lines are you most interested in? What do you want out of your pup?That would be the easiest way for us to help.


----------



## dumpling77 (Jul 26, 2013)

Eden Shepherds. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm leaning more towards the show lines. My pup would just be a pet. I don't plan to breed or show. I may do agility. I'm a runner so I want a dog that can run with me (when old enough) and we like to hike as a family. 

I often run alone in the evenings back roads so I would like a dog with a bit of protectiveness, not overly aggressive or over friendly. My dog now, is super friendly and he's not a good protector or guard dog. Anyone can walk into my house and he'd just lick them. But he's 90 pounds and is a black long haired dog so he just looks intimidating. 

I'd also really like a dog that has a high ball drive. Sounds simple and silly. But I love playing fetch but my dog would rather lay in the grass then get up and retrieve a ball. 






mharrisonjr26 said:


> Tammy from Clearcreek BH has some good dogs and has a good reputation around here. I actually started attending SW Sch club which she is the president my breeder does the helper work along with a few others.
> My pups mom is from Al Gils Racker/Bonnie breeding. My pups dad is a littermate to his current stud ***** Mother Roxy. So he is def someone to keep in mind. Those are breeders looking for diffrent things out of their breedings. In particular what lines are you most interested in? What do you want out of your pup?That would be the easiest way for us to help.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Akron - Wilmoth Haus.... wilmothdogs.com

Lee


----------



## scarmack (Aug 14, 2013)

My next one will be a dark, next to black one. Great dogs


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

stmcfred said:


> I'm leaning more towards the show lines. My pup would just be a pet. I don't plan to breed or show. I may do agility. I'm a runner so I want a dog that can run with me (when old enough) and we like to hike as a family.
> 
> I often run alone in the evenings back roads so I would like a dog with a bit of protectiveness, not overly aggressive or over friendly. My dog now, is super friendly and he's not a good protector or guard dog. Anyone can walk into my house and he'd just lick them. But he's 90 pounds and is a black long haired dog so he just looks intimidating.
> 
> I'd also really like a dog that has a high ball drive. Sounds simple and silly. But I love playing fetch but my dog would rather lay in the grass then get up and retrieve a ball.


I dont know much about showlines and what they bring to the table all together but it sounds like a well bred working line could suit your needs better as long as your active Just MHO..


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

OP, I am sending you a PM.
Sheilah


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

Thank you.



wolfstraum said:


> Akron - Wilmoth Haus.... wilmothdogs.com
> 
> Lee


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

For showlines agree with Lee (Wolfstraum).


----------



## Markobytes (Sep 11, 2012)

I would not exclude Clearcreek, Tammy also breeds West German Conformation Lines and knows behavior and training.


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks everyone for you suggestions! 

I had originally thought I found a breeder, then went and visited. It wasn't good  I won't say who, but I'm really glad I went and visited! 

Anyhow, I did find Alta- Tollhaus through all the searches I did on here. I put in my questionnaire so just waiting to hear back. Their pups are gorgeous and I have read so many wonderful things about them, so I feel so much more confident about it. 

Just wanted to say thanks and I'm glad I found this board!


----------



## Jburt (Jun 9, 2013)

*Breeder*

+1 For Clearcreek Baurnhof. i can't speak highly enough of her professionalism and knowledge.


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

I really liked Clearcreek Baurnhof as well. Tammy has been super nice! It's a tough decision


----------

